# AP-201?? some has better??



## mysteriousmind (12 May 2005)

Hello People

I am LT in a Cadet corp in Québec city 

Lately we had our final parade of the year for my cadets.

But like every year we found ourselves with certain question unsolved with the famous bible of drill Apd-201 and/or Apd-200

I wonder whether someone in the audience would have a more effective document and/or understandable as with the commands on parade, aboutt the distances between the guards, the commanders of guards, the 2IC of guards, the flag guard, Does the flags bend down with the general salute or national antom or Is it only the canadian flag  .  Music, their commands etc... etc..etc..

(I hope Im clear as waht im looking for english aint my best language) 

Finally all the protocol of a parade and stuff like this.

If possible to give me ideas on how to build  a document which would act as reference instead of always having to guess the drill bible. 


Thank you!!


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2005)

The distances are not set down in stone.   They will depend on the size of the parade and the size of the parade ground.

Perhaps you should visit the RSM of one of the local CF Units and get a sample of one of his parade formats.   I am sure that he/she would be willing to assist you in your quest.



[ADDED LATER]  Almost every parade will follow the 'same' format.  There are 19 commands that will get you through a parade.  They are what candidates on the CLC Crses of old had to memorize.  That is the format that almost every parade followed, no matter of what size, what location, or when.


----------

